# winking vizsla



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Anybody got any experience with a winking vizsla? I know it sounds a bit mad, but there are certain moments when our vizsla will just STARE then 'WINK'..it doesn't bother me, but it freaks out my little children (ie "He's winking at me again! Aaaargh!) Any thought on what this could MEAN would be most welcomed..have owned other dogs but this is my first winking variety...???


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi doodlebug, love this question! I'm very interested in dog's body language etc. so have read up on it quite a bit, although you do tend to come across a lot of conflicting information. From what I have gathered winking and blinking is a sign of playfulness, although I'm not 100% sure on the authenticity of that. 

My V pup also winks a lot. My old cats also did it and I remember being told that a cat wink or slow blink is a sign of relax and calm.

As I say though I'm not sure how true any of this is! Would be great to see if anyone else has an idea! That's funny about the kids being creeped out by it!


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I think the kids are creeped out by the 'human-ness' of the wink...and your suggestion of calmness makes sense, my Viz is always in a very calm state when he does his winking/staring/winking thing..i wonder if he IS playing with us..


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I would watch the pup-kid dynamic carefully and assess whether it could be a calming signal. Be especially sensitive as to whether it happens when the kids approach the dog and insert themselves into his space or otherwise stress him out. 

I hear you saying that the wink occurs when dog is calm and you may be right! But it seems at least worth asking whether it is really happening when calm dog is trying to signal to kids that he is not looking for any trouble. Are there other calming signals happening at the same time?

Funny note on calming signals -- lately I have been noticing that when Gracie is at the vet, she will lie down, yawn, blink, even close her eyes. She is giving calming signals -- but she sure isn't calm!!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thought this was a good picture to add to this topic. This is Oq's littermates, but he is not the one winking.

It's interesting to hear the opinions on this. I'm going to have to watch Oquirrh to see if he is a "winker".


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Good point VictoriaW! I found a picture of Nelly winking at me. She has found her bed in the dirty washing area, obviously a dirty bed is much better than a clean one!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Like this


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG all these winking Vizslas! I think u are right, VictoriaW, there is definitely a feeling about my Vizsla's winks kind of saying: 'look, calm down, can't we all be friends?' to my kids, now that you mention it (especially when he has just stolen a book, cuddly toy, piece of apple, hairbrush, etc, etc, from their room)...


----------

